# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Een soort vetbultje

## myto



----------


## Fleurtje85

Hey Myto,

Een vetbultje kun je laten weghalen door je huisarts.
Die kan er naar kijken en als het mogelijk is opensnijden.
Kleine ingreep en echt zo gedaan.

Ik heb het zelf ook laten doen, ik had een bultje op mijn kuit die steeds groter werd.

Groetjes!

----------

